# Try out for FCB Escola



## Manuel Morandi (Feb 5, 2018)

The official FC Barcelona school is hosting try-outs for boys and girls born from 2012-2002! 

Selected players  will be able to  join either our of two locations  (Chula Vista or Scripps Ranch)

Where: Bell Middle School
When: March 9th, 2018
Time: Starting at 5:00 pm

We are not a club. We are a soccer school teaching FC Barcelona methodology. Our Spanish coaches are UEFA licensed, who master on player development, by focusing not only on the technical, but also tactical and cognitives aspects of the game.

Visit our website for more information:

schools.fcbarcelona.us/sandiego


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 5, 2018)

Clarification try-outs are held for parents - to see who can and who can't afford to participate.

Repeat they are not a club.


----------



## Fact (Feb 5, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Clarification try-outs are held for parents - to see who can and who can't afford to participate.
> 
> Repeat they are not a club.


Just because you are a lowlife that cannot afford club soccer for you kid you continually waste time on this site bashing everyone and everything.  Why don't you be productive and use your time learning a trade so you can get a really job and afford club.


----------



## Fact (Feb 5, 2018)

Manuel Morandi said:


> The official FC Barcelona school is hosting try-outs for boys and girls born from 2012-2002!
> 
> Selected players  will be able to  join either our of two locations  (Chula Vista or Scripps Ranch)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.  Any thought on making it a club?  I wish you success in San Diego.  We need something like this to give big clubs a reality check.


----------



## Manuel Morandi (Feb 5, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Clarification try-outs are held for parents - to see who can and who can't afford to participate.
> 
> Repeat they are not a club.


Our try-outs are made in order to evaluate and place players in their respective level. That way, creating an ideal environment for them to develop and lear under FC Barcelona methodology.

We are not a club, precisely, we came to San Diego to teach soccer the right way and develop players how they are supposed to. Rather than competing to win a division


----------



## Manuel Morandi (Feb 5, 2018)

Fact said:


> Thanks for the info.  Any thought on making it a club?  I wish you success in San Diego.  We need something like this to give big clubs a reality check.


Not likely, the FCB Escola program is structured to separate us from any other soccer organization in Southern California. We are aware on how most soccer clubs work, and do not share these ideals. We compete internally week by week, and provide our teams with the opportunity to compete in local and international tournaments.


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 7, 2018)

Fact said:


> Just because you are a lowlife that cannot afford club soccer for you kid you continually waste time on this site bashing everyone and everything.  Why don't you be productive and use your time learning a trade so you can get a really job and afford club.


Why should someone have to pay as much as you for recreational soccer?

In other words competitive or club soccer is supposed to be where the best of the best play. But in your pay to play system everyone gets to play and is a competitive player.

So what exactly is recreational soccer?

U.S. should be seeking and training the most qualified but instead rather babysit your kid and keep taking your money.

Anyway try-outs for FCB Escola is just a fancy buzzword to have players come out but everyone still makes a team.


----------



## Manuel Morandi (Feb 7, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Why should someone have to pay as much as you for recreational soccer?
> 
> In other words competitive or club soccer is supposed to be where the best of the best play. But in your pay to play system everyone gets to play and is a competitive player.
> 
> ...


We are a program which develops players how we do it in Europe. By teaching them the of technical, tactical, and cognitive contents that most soccer organizations in America are lacking. It is pretty clear that "the best of the best" in the U.S is not good enough for the world of soccer. The approach needs to change. What U.S families should be seeking is professionals in coaching, who develop young boys and girls in order to create the soccer culture that will push American soccer to the next level. The U.S has the best athletes in the world, so talent is definitely there, but the coaching unfortunately not. 

We bring qualified coaches from Spain, with UEFA licenses which I understand if you do not know what it is. But it is the most prestigious soccer organization in the world. The price of our program is very reasonable considering what we have to offer.

Try-outs are for players that want to be part of our Competitive teams, which have the opportunity to compete in local and international tournaments. Players that do not qualify for a competitive team, are placed in our Technical program. Everyone gets to develop under FC Barcelona methodology. 

For any other questions, please refer to our website: schools.fcbarcelona.us/sandiego


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

ATRTDT said:


> Wish people could actually understand this


Don't feed the troll and let him ruin another thread.


----------



## Fact (Feb 7, 2018)

Manuel Morandi said:


> We are a program which develops players how we do it in Europe. By teaching them the of technical, tactical, and cognitive contents that most soccer organizations in America are lacking. It is pretty clear that "the best of the best" in the U.S is not good enough for the world of soccer. The approach needs to change. What U.S families should be seeking is professionals in coaching, who develop young boys and girls in order to create the soccer culture that will push American soccer to the next level. The U.S has the best athletes in the world, so talent is definitely there, but the coaching unfortunately not.
> 
> We bring qualified coaches from Spain, with UEFA licenses which I understand if you do not know what it is. But it is the most prestigious soccer organization in the world. The price of our program is very reasonable considering what we have to offer.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info.  Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Feb 7, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> Why should someone have to pay as much as you for recreational soccer?
> 
> In other words competitive or club soccer is supposed to be where the best of the best play. But in your pay to play system everyone gets to play and is a competitive player.
> 
> ...


You are correct..pay to play is recreational.  But why are you telling everyone the secret??? We need these people to fund our children's soccer.  Dude, let the people keep paying.  Don't ruin it for the actual real soccer players.  Why are you trying to sink the ship?? Your kid wasn't funded or what??  Don't ruin it for the real ballers.

Also.....IF you are going to pay someone to coach your child, it should be the the great coaches at FCB Escola.  They train the children without the background noise of the US tournament scene that dominates the pay for play world.  It really is about training and learning.  They have fantastic training methods.  IF you are going to pay someone, these guys are legit.


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 7, 2018)

Manuel Morandi said:


> We are a program which develops players how we do it in Europe. By teaching them the of technical, tactical, and cognitive contents that most soccer organizations in America are lacking. It is pretty clear that "the best of the best" in the U.S is not good enough for the world of soccer. The approach needs to change. What U.S families should be seeking is professionals in coaching, who develop young boys and girls in order to create the soccer culture that will push American soccer to the next level. The U.S has the best athletes in the world, so talent is definitely there, but the coaching unfortunately not.
> 
> We bring qualified coaches from Spain, with UEFA licenses which I understand if you do not know what it is. But it is the most prestigious soccer organization in the world. The price of our program is very reasonable considering what we have to offer.
> 
> ...


You think LA Galaxy don't have coaches with UEFA license?

And how much more believable is your propaganda as opposed to a club say Arsenal FC where they self proclaim to be creating World Class players since 1987?

http://www.arsenalfc.us

Only thing you've clarified here so far is that you are creating teams based on try outs. All this other development rhetoric is nothing new to us but a ponze scheme waiting to manifest itself.


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 7, 2018)

Fact said:


> Don't feed the troll and let him ruin another thread.


Your pathetic ad hominem attacks is not trolling? You have but one shred of intelligence and too feable of mind to debate and refute any of my claims thus far yet foolishly obstruct me.


----------



## Manuel Morandi (Feb 7, 2018)

.


----------



## Manuel Morandi (Feb 7, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> You think LA Galaxy don't have coaches with UEFA license?
> 
> And how much more believable is your propaganda as opposed to a club say Arsenal FC where they self proclaim to be creating World Class players since 1987?
> 
> ...


They do. That is why LA Galaxy is a successful and respected organization, with qualified coaches, and legitimate youth program to the actual professional team. One of the few youth programs that is LEGITIMATELY associated with a professional club. The one you are comparing us with, is not one of them. 

I could name over 10 other organizations who illegally use the name of a professional club to attract young talent in Southern California.

That is where the real difference is, we are the ONLY legitimate FC Barcelona school in the state of California, providing the real experience and methodology from La Masía.


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 7, 2018)

Manuel Morandi said:


> They do. That is why LA Galaxy is a successful and respected organization, with qualified coaches, and legitimate youth program to the actual professional team. One of the few youth programs that is LEGITIMATELY associated with a professional club. The one you are comparing us with, is not one of them.


And so here you are backpedaling to your primitive outtake on the lack of professional UEFA license coaching.



Manuel Morandi said:


> I could name over 10 other organizations who illegally use the name of a professional club to attract young talent in Southern California.
> 
> That is where the real difference is, we are the ONLY legitimate FC Barcelona school in the state of California, providing the real experience and methodology from La Masía.


There are no errors in Simon Magus judgement. The REAL difference lies in the name itself FCB but the pay to play model remains the same.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 7, 2018)

INFAMEE said:


> You think LA Galaxy don't have coaches with UEFA license?
> 
> And how much more believable is your propaganda as opposed to a club say Arsenal FC where they self proclaim to be creating World Class players since 1987?
> 
> ...


If this place was in South OC id take my son to the camps and check out the training. Great concept and agree with the methodology.

You said Arsenal which isnt Arsenal but kindof has some guidelines from Aresnal but not Aresenal. Like Bayern, Olympiacos, etc. Also not all Galaxy locations are the same and not all coaches are of UEFA/A/B License Standards at the locations. If the coaches and methodology are the same as that found in Spain, no comparison to what is going on here.


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 7, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> If this place was in South OC id take my son to the camps and check out the training. Great concept and agree with the methodology.
> 
> You said Arsenal which isnt Arsenal but kindof has some guidelines from Aresnal but not Aresenal. Like Bayern, Olympiacos, etc. Also not all Galaxy locations are the same and not all coaches are of UEFA/A/B License Standards at the locations. If the coaches and methodology are the same as that found in Spain, no comparison to what is going on here.


This feeble effort insults me.


----------



## fantasyfutbol (Feb 7, 2018)

FCB Escola is the real deal.   There will be haters. Those who claim pay to play is irrelevant (it is), those who claim mexican league is better (it isn't).  Those who claim LA Galaxy is doing it right...statistics show LA Galaxy Academy is a joke and not a path to professional soccer.


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 8, 2018)

I will not aid your vengeance.


----------



## Striker17 (Feb 8, 2018)

This has been around since 2011 I think. Great training and also claims to have Barcelona ties. 

https://sdfc.academy

"They are assisted by a team that includes Technical Directors who are Barcelona-based ex-professional players and current coaches with experience at Espanyol and FC Barcelona, a local Director of Coaching from Barcelona, executives from an MLS club and Adidas, a coach from the U.S. national team, current professionals, current collegiate players, academy coaches from clubs in the Barclays English Premier League, a Sports Nutritionist who works with Olympians and other elite athletes, an ex-NFL professional player who teaches Speed and Agility, a Mental Performance Coach, and a Nike Soccer designer."


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Feb 8, 2018)

My DD wants to know if Iniesta will make an appearance as a guest coach.  If so, she is all in.


----------



## GKDad65 (Feb 8, 2018)

Maybe I'm not reading the website correctly but this looks like every other "school", "club", "academy",...
Good luck, have fun, MAKE MONEY.


----------



## INFAMEE (Feb 8, 2018)

GKDad65 said:


> Maybe I'm not reading the website correctly but this looks like every other "school", "club", "academy",...
> Good luck, have fun, MAKE MONEY.


Grathias.


----------

